# Woven wire or welded wire?



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay, so we're getting ready to fence in a bigger area right next to our current pen, and I'm trying to decide what fence to use.

I know welded wire can get torn up from hooves and goats rubbing on it and whatnot, but we will have electric up to keep them from doing that.

And I'd also like it to be on the taller side, and welded wire is a lot cheaper than woven. Plus we have a big area to fence.

Would welded be a bad idea? Does it last as long?


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I have never used the welded wire but if you put the electric on that will help keep them off of it. I'm not sure how long it will last verses the woven. Maybe someone who has used it will chime in.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think as long as you put 2 or 3 stands of the hot wire up that will keep them off and it will last. My brother did a fence job and tore out a bunch of the welded wire and gave to me. I don't know how old it was but it was old stiff. I didn't know any better and put it up and as you said they started to kill it  I ended up just leaving it up and putting a panel up against it and it has t got any worse. So I think as long as you keep them from touching it lol it will be fine


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Unless you plan on at least 3 or 4 strands of electric wire, they will still get to the welded and tear it down. With goats, the welded really is a waste of time and money. In the long run it will be much cheaper to use the woven.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree. Welded wire is not a good investment.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Woven wire all the way. You will pay more in the end when you have to replace the welded wire.


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you everybody! I guess I'll be going with woven


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

We have a electric fence in a small pasture for the goats during summer. Nubians do not test the fence as much as Nigerians do. Nigerians we had to put five wires. The nubians were fine with 2 for the older does and 3 for the kids. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## DreadPirate (Nov 15, 2014)

I know woven wire is a lot easier to put up if you have any rough terrain too. 

I would've gone with woven if my budget was bigger when I first put up my pasture. Instead I did a 6 strand electric, but it ended up working out well for me.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Welded is terrible for goats. They just destroy it. Spend a little more on the woven. You'll be happy you did. Not only will you not need electric, but it will hold up better and for a lot longer than the welded.


----------

